# HK USP 40 or Sig 226 40?



## 71crush (Nov 9, 2008)

Howdy, this is my first post and I'm going to make my first gun purchase and have narrowed it down to the HK USP or Sig 226. They both fit my hand well. Anybody have experience with both or a preference?
Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They're both really good guns. I haven't owned any K guns but have shot a few. They are pretty nice. I do own a couple Sigs. I really like those. My opinion you really can't go wrong with either.

Not a lot of .40 fans around..I personally like the round. I think it's a good middle ground round between the 9mm and 45 ACP. It never took off like it was expected to I don't think but it aint going anywhere..heh. Good luck with your purchase and I hope we see pics and a range report whatever you get


----------



## 71crush (Nov 9, 2008)

Went and looked at both today again. Still undecided but leaning towards the HK.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the USP c in .45 ACP and a Sig P226 and a P229 in .40 S&W. I love the H&K, but the trigger on the Sigs is just so superior. I'd go with the P226, but they're both great guns.


----------



## 71crush (Nov 9, 2008)

Went with the Sig P226 40. Can't wait to shoot it. Thank's for the responses.

Chuck


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

falshman70 said:


> I have the USP c in .45 ACP and a Sig P226 and a P229 in .40 S&W. I love the H&K, but the trigger on the Sigs is just so superior. I'd go with the P226, but they're both great guns.


i agree, i had a p226 in 9mm and everyone who shot my gun told me how awesome the trigger was and i didn't realize what they meant until i got my pps lol, it's a better gun for concealing but the trigger pull definitely sucks, it's heavier, longer, 'jumpy' and not smooth metal on metal spring stressing feeling, it's really hard to do that 'smooth slow' trigger pull where you let your gun surprise you because the trigger is that unsmooth.


----------

